# NetworkManager problems

## drogin

Hey.

I was connecting to a wireless network with WPA, using wpa_supplicant and the init-scripts.

But I thought it would be nice to use Network Manager, so I can get roaming and stuff..easier to handle multiple connections.

However, after I installed NetworkManager, WPA don't work anymore. I am still able to access unsecured networks, but not WPA-networks.

I don't know if these error-messages are related to the problem, but in case they are, here are they:

```

** (nm-applet:3982): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:3982): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:3982): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

```

Anyone know what the problem might be?

----------

## Mythos

did you emerge hal ?

 *drogin wrote:*   

> Hey.
> 
> I was connecting to a wireless network with WPA, using wpa_supplicant and the init-scripts.
> 
> But I thought it would be nice to use Network Manager, so I can get roaming and stuff..easier to handle multiple connections.
> ...

 

----------

